# Buckeye Lake Ice



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Was just wondering how much ice if any is on the Lake. Please update Thanks!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

My brother lives on the lake and told me last night it was frozen over. He thinks late this week or by the weekend it should be good. Last night there was about 1". I'll post updates as he gives them to me. If it's good this weekend I'll be out there off Fairfield beach trying to convience the eyes to bite


----------



## EYESPYSAUGEYE (Jul 6, 2004)

Dale, we were out at fairfield yesterday and actually stepped on the ice, a foot out and drilled a couple of holes--- there was about 2" of ice there then but we just didn't trust it. The ice has all been busted up and didn't look too good then.
In a couple of days, it should be good to go.


----------



## wjcrikwadr (Jul 30, 2006)

Just walked out about 30 yds near Fairfield and drilled 2 holes, both showed almost 4". Its really close now!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like I better get my ice gear loaded for sure. I'll be out there Saturday if not sooner. Thanks for the update guys.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Thanks For the Updates.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Several shantys are located around the lake. The marsh area had several today. Ice is 5" plus in most places. Still, be careful out there guys. See you out there this weekend.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I saw 4 shanty's out in front of Fairfield at lunch today. If anyone is having luck or current ice conditions I would like the information. I hope this holds up for a while, i can't get out till next week.


----------



## hillbilly (Apr 6, 2007)

Just checked the forecast. It shouldn't get above freezing 'til Saturday. Don't buy up all of the augers, cuz I'm hittin it this weekend.......


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks for info...!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw my Brother today and he said the eyes were biting. He had 12 last night between 16- 20". all came on jigs tipped with minnows in 8 foot of water. They started hitting good about dark. We'll see what this wekend brings.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

dang, that makes me want to try out ice fishing... hmmm especially since my luck at buckeye this winter was not nearly what it was last.


----------



## hawgdawg133 (Aug 12, 2007)

I caught 5 this afternoon on Buckeye with swedish pimples and minnows. Not too many fisherman braved the cold today. I started shallow in about 5' of water. It wasn'nt until I moved to 8' that I got into the fish.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I will out tonight!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

hows it been out there???? I plan on fishing Buckeye night sunday.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

Buckeye had a nice morning bite but after noon it comletely shut off. saw 3 fish brought up from 3 till 7. I would look other places


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it would be a good afternoon to try and drown some minnows, were there many out this morning?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I just got back from Buckeye. Yes, there were lots of guys out today. The bite was slow but they told me that most of the decent eyes were caught around 4PM and after. We caught 4 decent ones and saw a few others caught too. Most were on tip ups. Also some were caught jigging tipped with minnows. Slow bite but what a great day to be out. I enjoyed the day a lot even though we only caught a few. If the weather get cold again I'll be back out there next weekend, both Saturday and Sunday. I was 6" plus where we were and several guys had quads on the ice. 
If the bite gets better I'll post it, my brother lives about a block or less from Fairfield Beach so I get the inside information daily.
Anyone needing minnows stop in Millersport at the bait shop almost across from The fire house. Go into the store and they will get them for you. Nice lively minnows and they are generous with their numbers. (2 dozen ordered- 4-5 dozen in the bucket) gotta love that kind of service.


----------

